
Ask HN: Submitting to ProductHunt - mirap
Hi! I&#x27;m looking for opportunity to submit projects on ProductHunt. I have two projects I consider interesting, but I don&#x27;t have sufficient privilegies to do so. Those projects are http:&#x2F;&#x2F;subtitlesfortheatre.com&#x2F; and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bootstrap.hosting&#x2F;.<p>If you have such privilegies - or you know someone who has them, I&#x27;d be glad if you&#x27;d contact me. - mira@podorsky.cz<p>Thank you!
======
edoceo
There have been previous conversation on HN about how to get in.

IIRC the opinion was that you had to be in the "in crowd" to both post and to
get promotion.

------
ahamha
I'm curious. How difficult it is to be promoted on ProductHunt?

------
brudgers
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10739875)

~~~
karimdag
That is one outdated story plus it's not fair to listen to only one side of
the story.

Here's Ryan's reply: [https://medium.com/@rrhoover/let-s-continue-to-build-
product...](https://medium.com/@rrhoover/let-s-continue-to-build-product-hunt-
together-fd5bed490bfe)

